# 4 Nuc Pick-Up and Install



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Later that same day they were hammering away.



















We are in full flow right now. I love the sound while I eat lunch under my apple trees.

Some 10 minute videos of the bees simply doing what bees do...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEE4c5QSZ74

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfdE2Fmfrfk


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

VERY nice setup you have there!!!...Neat and orderly looking as a guy could ever want, and I really like the designs on the bottoms...That's a capital idea. You have done yourself proud---I am IMPRESSED!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

i love the designs too.... want to come over and do mine?  Only if I had the time.....

did you have a lot of bees crawling all over you?


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Crawling on me? At night? THey flew a bit in the head lights as I untaped and opened the boxes.

After each install I would turn off the headlights and wait a bit, let the one colony get settled in and the start again. The only bees I would have then, from each hive would be a few stragglers.

It seemed to work fine and forced me into a calm pace rather than rushing to get it done so I could go to bed.

No bees in the cab on the drive back from pick-up if that was what you meant.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I just love your landing board designs! They look like basic patterns that the bees would recognize easily too. 

Here is my most recent one: a fleur du lis I did with a stencil, a marker and a Sharpie. 

I put more effort into my first one, which was a stamp and paint. 

I look forward to more photos from your hives.


----------

